# Going on Vacation



## jaws55

I am going on vacation for about 10 days this friday. I plan on leaving 20 goldfish feeders in thee to tank with my black piranha. The problem is 20 usually don't last past teh second day. How long will he be able to survive without eating while I'm away?


----------



## timmy

jaws55 said:


> I am going on vacation for about 10 days this friday. I plan on leaving 20 goldfish feeders in thee to tank with my black piranha. The problem is 20 usually don't last past teh second day. How long will he be able to survive without eating while I'm away?


I wouldn't leave godl fish in the tank, one wrong move and your tank could be a disaster. Have a neighbor feed them!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

timmy said:


> I am going on vacation for about 10 days this friday. I plan on leaving 20 goldfish feeders in thee to tank with my black piranha. The problem is 20 usually don't last past teh second day. How long will he be able to survive without eating while I'm away?


I wouldn't leave godl fish in the tank, one wrong move and your tank could be a disaster. Have a neighbor feed them!
[/quote]
Timmy you are absolutely right!


----------



## Hemi

10 days 
id put 50-100 golds in there depending on tank size and amount of Ps
when i was 15 i had 2 reds in a 55 
i used to feedem every 7- 10 days 
100 goldfish per feeding 
was a bare bottom tank 
at the end the bottom wasnt bare 
it looked like a bone yard
thats should cover you for like 5 days 
they will be nice and hungry when you get home
staten island ny 
you better be careful of wich nieghbor you ask 
10,000 per fish in newyork is the max fine


----------



## Ex0dus

1 piece of uneaten goldfish in that tank water and your asking for a world of trouble. 
How bout you fatten him BEFORE you go and dont feed him for 10days while your gone. How big is he? If hes more than a few inches I wouldnt worry about it. Ive had fish go almost an entire month.


----------



## PiranhaStein

If there is nothing else in the tank don't worry. What i'm doing while i'm on vacation is i have an auto feeder hooked up to give bio gold medium pellets twice a day, and I'm having my neighbor feed a little less then what I used to feed. Hopefully my blue johanni will survive without me being there but i'm not to worried............


----------



## timmy

Hemi said:


> 10 days
> id put 50-100 golds in there depending on tank size and amount of Ps
> when i was 15 i had 2 reds in a 55
> i used to feedem every 7- 10 days
> 100 goldfish per feeding
> was a bare bottom tank
> at the end the bottom wasnt bare
> it looked like a bone yard
> thats should cover you for like 5 days
> they will be nice and hungry when you get home
> staten island ny
> you better be careful of wich nieghbor you ask
> 10,000 per fish in newyork is the max fine


Thats is most obsured thing i have every read


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

trust me here ok.............

it will be fine for 10 days of not eatting. they can go much longer. dont leave ANY food or "feeders" in th tank. you wont be there to change the water and the waste goldfish produce is ALOT!!!!! also if the rhom doesnt finish his meal or any of the goldfish happen to die it will rot in the water spiking the amonia which in turn will kill off more goldfish and rot more and more and will also kill your RHOM!!!!!!!!

leave 0 fish in the tank with the rhom.

if you think he MUST be fed then get someone to feed him ONCE about the 5th day mark. and make sure they dont over feed and leave in the rest of the un eatten food to rot in the tank.

i also suggest a water chang the day before you leave and the day you come back. about 30-35% water change.

but for god sakes DONT LEAVE ANY FEEDERS IN THERE.

i dont look forward to seeing any dead rhom pics when you arrive home.


----------



## jaws55

I would have a neighbor feed him but the problem is I'm up at college and nobody will be here to feed him until i get back from spring break, the and 25th I am leaving the 17th thursday he just ate about 25 feeders this past week.


----------



## divinelawyer625

jaws55 said:


> I would have a neighbor feed him but the problem is I'm up at college and nobody will be here to feed him until i get back from spring break, the and 25th I am leaving the 17th thursday he just ate about 25 feeders this past week.


Go easy on the feeders bro, also don't worry about leave. i'm sure he'll be fine by the time you get back.


----------



## patriot

a couple of weeks for without food is absolutly not a problem for a healthy black piranha.

iv dont it myself and when i got back my rhom never even missed me ( booo hooo)

half eaten gold fish sitting in your tank will kill that piranha much much quicker than an empty belly


----------



## furious piranha

you can leave a solitary fish for 10 days w/o feeding it, it will be fine. Just feed it a big mile right be4 u leave


----------



## kironsmith

With the winter holidays fast approaching, it's time to start planning your cold weather getaway. But this time, rather than taking advice from friends or travel guides and ending up in the same overhyped destinations, why not dare to be different and head out into uncharted tourist territory? To help you start planning,you must go to Polo Beach ,there is commendable Makena Condos,hotels,beach.Really nice place to visit and spend weekened.


----------

